# Barold?!



## majnin (Sep 13, 2013)

I just got Barold in my campsite and think he is the most adorable thing. He's so ugly that he's cute. What do you think of Barold: Yes or no?


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 13, 2013)

Barold was one of my starters in my town. I didn't really like him at first, but I grew fond of him the more I talked to him. He's not one of my favourites, but I'd say he's alright. It seems you rather like him, so I'd say go for it.


----------



## Chu (Sep 13, 2013)

Ehh I can't say I'm a fan.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 13, 2013)

I think he's so ugly.. I mean he wouldn't be so bad if he didn't have those creepy lips.. I mean, I just compare him to Stitches every time for a lazy cub (as well as also Aisle, but he's not in this).. And while I'm not the biggest fan of Stitches, he's a damn sight betetr than Barold imo


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2013)

I quite like him, though thats probably because ive liked bear cubs ever since I met kody back in WW.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 13, 2013)

I have no strong feelings on him!
He'd be welcomed in just to get his pic!


----------



## beffa (Sep 13, 2013)

UGLY ;-;

I think he looks kind of racist if you know what I mean


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 13, 2013)

I like Barold.
Just like Tucker, he's supposed to represent the ice age, maybe Hans as well.
I like his derpy Neanderthal look


----------



## May (Sep 13, 2013)

He might be the ugliest villager.


----------



## Neu (Sep 13, 2013)

Barold was my 6th villager! He just moved out from my town 4 days ago. At first (when i was still hunting 'dreamies') i didn't really like him. I gradually started to love Barold as he stayed in my village those entire time. He's one of my main reason that i stopped hunting for 'dreamies'. Thanks, Barold! You're my savior~ C:


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 13, 2013)

He's quite adorable, I like the unconventionally cute characters.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't hate him, but he certainly does not appeal to my sense of aesthetics. He's quite ugly to look at.

Though if I had him in my town I'm sure he'd grow on me. All the ugly villagers do.


----------



## magnostadt (Sep 13, 2013)

Appearance wise I don't think he's that great, but I do love lazy villagers, and in my old village he grew on me quite well thinking back on it.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Sep 13, 2013)

I had him in my town. I liked him. i think they are all cute. I am happy with any villager really, even when they stick their house right in my way.


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

I hate Barold...


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 13, 2013)

I have him in my town, most adorable thing ever! Take him!


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 13, 2013)

Awww, cute and unique. Plus I love lazies.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 13, 2013)

Baorld reminds me of one of my favorite teachers who taught French/Japanese... That's why he's on my dream list, I'd even chose him over Zucker!


----------



## rivulet (Sep 13, 2013)

Personally one of my least favorite villagers, definitely my least favorite cub.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd say keep him, definitely more luck than I had
Once I had Stitches in the campsite but Lopez put a plot on my path so I kind of >_>


----------



## Lin (Sep 13, 2013)

I think he's cute, and if I see him in my campsite I'll pick him up to try to get his picture. xD


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 13, 2013)

I think he's adorable! I love his lil glasses and his beard <3


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 14, 2013)

He is pretty cute in that ugly sort of way.
Kind of like my english bulldogs irl.


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli (Jun 17, 2016)

Ohoho i think we have some contenders for ugliest villager though. imo, tabby, katt and hazel are up there a bit


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

I love Barold because of his ugliness :>


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 17, 2016)

Just googled him. He is adorable and now I want him.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2016)

It's up to you but if you have a certain theme to your town and want to stick with it then I say no.


----------



## treetops (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm neutral to Barold. I don't like his character design all that much, but I don't think it's the absolute worst either.


----------



## Rubylena (Jun 18, 2016)

He was first who moved into my current town. He was ok but it was also ok when he left xD I thought his house was quite weird - an office where he slept on the floor beside a giant teddy bear.
But if you like him why does it matter what everyone else thinks?


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2016)

Please look at the dates of the last post when posting in old threads, thanks.


----------

